# LTV-32W1 kind of works!



## vwchap (Mar 9, 2013)

I picked up a Westinghouse LTV-32W1 32" LCD TV from Craigslist for free. The gentleman I got it from said that the screen doesn't work, but the sound does. I figured I'll give it a tinker...

I plugged my DVD player in via the side AV cables and hit power. Blue LED light came on, and then changed yellow after about 7 seconds. No click when power was pressed, no light in the LCD, no sound. I pressed the "Input" button a number of times to try to change to the "AV" input but without being able to see anything, I had no idea if it was doing anything. I shined my flashlight against the LCD and saw nothing. I decided to just go nuts on it and pressed the MENU button rapidly and the INPUT button rapidly. WOW!! The backlight turned on and displayed the current input on the screen which was the "YPbPr1" input. I pushed INPUT and that would open a window which I would then have to use the channel keys, or maybe the volume keys, to scroll through and the select which input. That's why repeatedly pressing INPUT did nothing. Anyway, once I got it to "AV2" which is the side AV RCA jacks, I saw and heard my DVD playing! SWEET!! Worked for about 5 mins and then lost picture, and I think sound. I had the DVD paused when it went out, so I'm not totally sure if sound was gone because I turned it off and back on, and that may have changed the input. One thing to note, is when the TV first came on and showed the "YPbPr1" displayed, the yellow LED was on. Once I changed to AV2, the light was blue. Maybe it changes only to blue only when it detects a line? What color should the LED be? 

The fact that I had NOTHING, and then EVERYTHING, and then NOTHING again, boggles me. Could it be an easy fix? Inverter board? I took off the back and didn't see any bulging caps, and I really don't want to remove and test them all, as I do not have an ESR meter to test while on the board.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

That was a great, very detailed first post.:up:

Sounds like there may be dual problems with the input board/ and color on the monitor

Just wondering if there is a weak solder joint that when it heats up, causes problems. Did you inspect the boards?

Note: I know you probably know this, but do watch the voltage and the capacitors. They can deliver a nasty shock.


----------



## vwchap (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes, I've actually inspected all the boards and could not visually see anything. I do understand that capacitors can be bad without seeing any bulging at the top. I do not think it is the AV board because when I first turn the television on, nothing on the screen shows at all. Are you familiar what color the LED on the front panel should be? I am hoping a cheap inverter board is all it could be because I see that board on eBay for only 15 dollars! If the actual LCD lamps we're burn out would I even see the picture that I saw while it lasted? When the LCD Lamps die could they still work intermittently?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

vwchap said:


> Yes, I've actually inspected all the boards and could not visually see anything. I do understand that capacitors can be bad without seeing any bulging at the top. I do not think it is the AV board because when I first turn the television on, nothing on the screen shows at all. Are you familiar what color the LED on the front panel should be? I am hoping a cheap inverter board is all it could be because I see that board on eBay for only 15 dollars! If the actual LCD lamps we're burn out would I even see the picture that I saw while it lasted? When the LCD Lamps die could they still work intermittently?


No, unfortunately I am not that familiar with LCD televisions. Thing is... you may want to calculate how much you are willing to spend on this. Because if it's not the inverter board, then you will have to replace other components.

It sure would be nice to see if you could get a picture back on there. That would at least let you know some components are working correctly.

When you say LED, are those the indicator lights on the front of the TV (power, input, etc.)?


----------



## vwchap (Mar 9, 2013)

The LED on this set is the power LED. I'm just not sure WHEN it is supposed to be lit and what color during what function. 

I'm now leaning more toward a power supply problem...


----------



## vwchap (Mar 9, 2013)

The LED on this set is the power LED. I'm just not sure WHEN it is supposed to be lit and what color during what function. 

I'm now leaning more toward a power supply problem...


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

vwchap said:


> The LED on this set is the power LED. I'm just not sure WHEN it is supposed to be lit and what color during what function.


I thought so. I just wanted to check.



> I'm now leaning more toward a power supply problem...


I would definitely check it out. If you know your way around a multi-meter, it should be pretty easy to tell. There may be multiple voltages coming out of the power supply.


----------

